# foose rims .. help ????



## UAQ 556 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi everyone 

i have a 1966 GTO and i want to install new rims for it 

i was thinking about a 18x8 front and 19x10 in the rear ... but when i contacted the foose rims dealer in my country .. they said that the 19x10 wont fit in the rear and a 19x8 will fit perfectly..

the thing is that i want to install the 19x10 because i think it will look cool .... so if anyone can help me and tell me if i can or how can i fit them on the car 

by the way the rims name is foose nitrous ii 


thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tub the rear end, then they'll fit.


----------



## UAQ 556 (Dec 16, 2009)

OK, but what if i don't want to do any modifications for the rear end.... .what is the maximum size that can fit ... would a 19x9 or a 20x9 fit?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

max size without modification is the 19 x 8- and you WILL sacrifice ride quality because you have to run a 45 series tire- if you want anything bigger you will have to break out the cutting torch


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i would be willing to bet the 10s will work. i will have to do some measuring, but i think the overall width of my 275/60-15 is well over 10". a 19x10 will have a tire that is pretty much the same width as the wheel.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

your tires are 10.8 inches wide (275 mm divided by 25.4 = inches) so after doing a little looking around I saw this 66 GTO Rear Wheel and Tire Fitment - pricing too - Pro-Touring.com
where they say he is running 10s but had to cut the inner fender- and 19x9s would fit no problem---
check the link the car is VERY nice


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

that is a cool car. i actually took a big hammer to my wheel well and lip years ago. so no trimming needed for me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool........:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

yikes................


----------

